# Cadets Cancelled Until 31 August 2020 (at least)



## LittleBlackDevil (16 Apr 2020)

As I predicted back in late March, the plug has been pulled on Cadets for the year:



> COVID - 19 Update
> 
> CADETS CANADA·WEDNESDAY, 15 APRIL 2020·4 MINUTES
> 
> ...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Apr 2020)

Knew it was coming, but it sucks as we had a number of young Navy League Cadets working hard for their P.O. rank.


----------



## LittleBlackDevil (16 Apr 2020)

At this point I'm hoping cadets at least re-start in September. Who knows, it seems like they are pushing back dates more and more and when I read of the PM saying things won't be back to normal for 18 months I'm concerned they're going to keep cadets and other things closed that long too.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Apr 2020)

Very much so. I am already considering how to recruit and retain Cadets even if we open in Sept. Another problem is the transferring of knowledge. We now only get 3 years with a Navy League Cadet, which is really not enough time to develop a good Coxswain and give them time to learn how to use their responsibilities. I was going to use the time between Apr-June to transfer that knowledge to next group of leaders.


----------

